
Ask HN: How do you make a decision between different startup ideas you have? - FahadUddin92
How do you make a choice of which one to pursue? What are the things you check?
======
100-xyz
I choose the one that has the highest probability of success multiplied by the
size to which its likely to grow. Intuitively ofcourse. Once the project
starts, I stay on one, so the multiple choice ceases to be a problem.

